# Viaggatori intorno al mondo



## Svjetly

Ciao!!
Dite mi e' possibile da dire anche viaggiatori del mondo o forse viaggiatori mondiali?
Grazie


----------



## saia

Svjetly said:


> Ciao!!
> Ditemi e' possibile dire anche viaggiatori del mondo o forse viaggiatori mondiali?
> Grazie


 
Io direi "viaggiatori intorno al mondo", proprio come hai scritto nel titolo, o "viaggiatori per il mondo".


----------



## tie-break

Tutte e due sono possibili, pero' ci vorrebbe un po' piu' di contesto...
A cosa ti riferisci in particolare?


----------



## Svjetly

Grazie saia, anche perche hai corretto i miei errori!


----------



## Carthusian cat

Forse ti riferisci all'espressione _cittadino/i del mondo_?
Indica quelle persone che sono sempre in viaggio, di solito non per lavoro, quanto per passione.


----------



## Svjetly

tie-break said:


> Tutte e due sono possibili, pero' ci vorrebbe un po' piu' di contesto...
> A cosa ti riferisci in particolare?


 
Non c'e' un contesto particolare, forse se voglio dire a qualcuno, non lo so, ˝ciao viaggiatoi intorno al mondo˝, o ˝ciao viaggiatori mondiali˝ . Mi hai capito  ?



> Indica quelle persone che sono sempre in viaggio, di solito non per lavoro, quanto per passione.


 
Si si, penso questo!!!!!


----------



## saia

Svjetly said:


> Grazie saia, anche perche hai corretto i miei errori!


 
Di niente!, comunque con maggiore contesto potremmo darti un aiuto maggiore.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Svjetly said:


> Indica quelle persone che sono sempre in viaggio, di solito non per lavoro, quanto per passione.


 
Si si, penso questo!!!!![/quote]

Allora si, va bene, puoi dire tranquillamente:
"Ciao, _cittadini del mondo_!"


----------



## sabrinita85

Carthusian cat said:


> Forse ti riferisci all'espressione _cittadino/i del mondo_?
> Indica quelle persone che sono sempre in viaggio, di solito non per lavoro, quanto per passione.



Sì, mi pare che sia l'espressione più elegante!


----------



## vikgigio

Io per "cittadino del mondo" non ho mai inteso uno che è sempre in viaggio, quanto piuttosto qualcuno dalla mentalità molto aperta che non ragiona per nazionalità o razze ma che si sente appartenente al mondo intero. Che poi chiaramente molti 'cittadini del mondo' amino anche viaggiare per conoscere altre culture, questo è vero, ma non credo sia implicato per forza nell'espressione. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## irene.acler

vikgigio said:


> Io per "cittadino del mondo" non ho mai inteso uno che è sempre in viaggio, quanto piuttosto qualcuno dalla mentalità molto aperta che non ragiona per nazionalità o razze ma che si sente appartenente al mondo intero. Che poi chiaramente molti 'cittadini del mondo' amino anche viaggiare per conoscere altre culture, questo è vero, ma non credo sia implicato per forza nell'espressione. Mi sbaglio?



Sono d'accordo con te  
In primo luogo attribuisco a "cittadino del mondo" il significato di essere appunto mentalmente aperti alle diversità culturali del mondo. Poi certo, per estensione, potrebbe riferirsi a persone che, proprio per questa loro mentalità, amano viaggiare alla scoperta delle identità/diversità culturali del mondo.


----------



## sabrinita85

vikgigio said:


> Io per "cittadino del mondo" non ho mai inteso uno che è sempre in viaggio, quanto piuttosto qualcuno dalla mentalità molto aperta che non ragiona per nazionalità o razze ma che si sente appartenente al mondo intero. Che poi chiaramente molti 'cittadini del mondo' amino anche viaggiare per conoscere altre culture, questo è vero, ma non credo sia implicato per forza nell'espressione. Mi sbaglio?





irene.acler said:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> In primo luogo attribuisco a "cittadino del mondo" il significato di essere appunto mentalmente aperti alle diversità culturali del mondo. Poi certo, per estensione, potrebbe riferirsi a persone che, proprio per questa loro mentalità, amano viaggiare alla scoperta delle identità/diversità culturali del mondo.


E quindi come direste voi? _Viaggiatori del mondo_?


----------



## irene.acler

Dunque, "viaggiatori del mondo" sinceramente non mi piace molto (opinione personale eh). Io forse direi:
viaggiatori intorno al mondo
viaggiatori in giro per il mondo.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Io per "cittadino del mondo" non ho mai inteso uno che è sempre in viaggio, quanto piuttosto qualcuno dalla mentalità molto aperta che non ragiona per nazionalità o razze ma che si sente appartenente al mondo intero. Che poi chiaramente molti 'cittadini del mondo' amino anche viaggiare per conoscere altre culture, questo è vero, ma non credo sia implicato per forza nell'espressione. Mi sbaglio?


Sono d'accordo con te. Essere o sentirsi cittadino del mondo significa avere la mente aperta ed appartenere a tutti i posti del mondo ed a nessuno allo stesso tempo.


----------



## claudine2006

Svjetly said:


> Ciao!!
> Dite mi e' possibile da dire anche viaggiatori del mondo o forse viaggiatori mondiali?
> Grazie


In italiano si usa la parola "girandolone" per indicare qualcuno che è sempre in giro, in movimento. Non è molto elegante, però....


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> In italiano si usa la parola "girandolone" per indicare qualcuno che è sempre in giro, in movimento. Non è molto elegante, però....



Ah sì? Non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Ah sì? Non l'ho mai sentita.


Neanche io.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ah sì? Non l'ho mai sentita.


E gironzolone?
Derivano dalle parole "girandola" e "gironzolare".


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> E gironzolone?
> Derivano dalle parole "girandola" e "gironzolare".


_Gironzolare_, io sì.
_Girandola _anche, ma con un'altra accezione.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> E gironzolone?
> Derivano dalle parole "girandola" e "gironzolare".



Mmm...forse "gironzolone" si, ma non ne sono certa. Ho in mente una parola similare, ma non mi viene in mente al momento, mannaggia!!


----------



## tie-break

irene.acler said:


> Mmm...forse "gironzolone" si, ma non ne sono certa. Ho in mente una parola similare, ma non mi viene in mente al momento, mannaggia!!


 
Ho già sentito qualcosa del genere, ma non sono sicuro tra:
gironzolone;
girandolone;
girondolone


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> _Gironozolare_, io sì.


Sei sicura che si scriva così? O è un refuso?


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Mmm...forse "gironzolone" si, ma non ne sono certa. Ho in mente una parola similare, ma non mi viene in mente al momento, mannaggia!!


 


tie-break said:


> Ho già sentito qualcosa del genere, ma non sono sicuro tra:
> gironzolone;
> girandolone;
> girondolone


Mi spiace aver confuso ancora di più le acque.... 
Vediamo se alla fine riusciamo a trovare la parola giusta!!


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Sei sicura che si scriva così? O è un refuso?


No 
Hehehe... refuso!


----------



## vikgigio

Che ne pensate di 'giramondo'?


----------



## irene.acler

vikgigio said:


> Che ne pensate di 'giramondo'?





Secondo me è perfetta!!


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Che ne pensate di 'giramondo'?


Ottimo! Finalmente ci siamo!


----------



## sabrinita85

E quindi come sarebbe?

..... giramondi ???


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> E quindi come sarebbe?
> 
> ..... giramondi ???




Mmm, secondo me resta "giramondo" anche al plurale..o mi sbaglio?
E' un giramondo
Sono dei giramondo..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Mmm, secondo me resta "giramondo" anche al plurale..o mi sbaglio?
> E' un giramondo
> Sono dei giramondo..


Credo proprio che sia un sostantivo invariabile.


----------



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Credo proprio che sia un sostantivo invariabile.



Confermo: l'ho appena controllato sul dizionario. Il giramondo; i giramondo.


----------



## irene.acler

Wow, perfetto! Direi che abbiamo trovato la soluzione ideale!!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Mmm, secondo me resta "giramondo" anche al plurale..o mi sbaglio?
> E' un giramondo
> Sono dei giramondo..


Sì, creo che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, credo che tu abbia ragione.



Un'influenza spagnola, ehehe


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Un'influenza spagnola, ehehe


Hehehe, sì!


----------

